# GC Audio Trax added



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

New feature for all you folks to enjoy. I have created a Audio Trax area that utilizes a separate web domain Home - GCaudioTrax for all users to upload any recordings. Solo guitar, garage band, studio recordings etc. Obviously we want to stay away from copyright material. This is for orignal work only. So any of you that would like to share your recordings with the rest of us. Please feel free to sign up and upload. Probably a good idea to use your username that you use here so we know who you are. I tried to integrate the two systems but it is not possible. 

You will also see the AudioTrax tab up at the top of the forum, easy way to get to the new trax website.

Enjoy


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Cool - thought I'd get the ball rolling, but it wouldn't let me upload a .wma file (windows media audio) off my computer.

Didn't see anywhere that lists the acceptable formats - any suggestions for the not-quite-so-computer-literate folks?

Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Cool - thought I'd get the ball rolling, but it wouldn't let me upload a .wma file (windows media audio) off my computer.
> 
> Didn't see anywhere that lists the acceptable formats - any suggestions for the not-quite-so-computer-literate folks?
> 
> Thanks.


I will take a look at the file formats. The tests that I did were all mp3


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I just went into my Roxio and converted it to mp3 - seems to be up and running now.

Can't wait to hear what comes of this - thanks for the time and the effort for putting it together.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hopefully it fits in with what we are doing here. Appears to be a lot of people recording music so gives them a place to put it and quick link for the rest of us to listen in. They can also be linked out anywhere you want. There are embed codes and social bookmark links so sharing it from there is easy too.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool idea. I was just wondering, what's the file size limit? (Don't worry, I'm not going to upload a huge file.)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> Cool idea. I was just wondering, what's the file size limit? (Don't worry, I'm not going to upload a huge file.)


Actually, we have not set a limit yet, at least I dont think there is one. Need to do that yet to keep them at some kind of limit. Will talk to the host about that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some pretty good tunes have been uploaded on the new audio trax, should give them a listen


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It won't let me log in and upload


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

shoretyus said:


> It won't let me log in and upload


Did you register? It is a separate system so you need to register to it. There was no way I could join the two


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks .. i just figured it out and uploaded a couple


----------



## discomalaria (Feb 17, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some pretty good tunes have been uploaded on the new audio trax, should give them a listen


I agree 

Thanks for setting this up -- it's always great to have new places to stash my tunes.

Is there any radio-esque functionality whereby it'll stream randomly from the collection of tunes on the site (like CBC Radio3 and other sites do)? Any plans to add this functionality if it's not currently implemented?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Do we have a `Vincent`on here. Just want to say great job on this tune posted up on the Audio Trax 

http://www.gcaudiotrax.com/audios/38/way-it-goes.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a good one

http://www.gcaudiotrax.com/audios/37/the-one.html


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Do we have a `Vincent`on here. Just want to say great job on this tune posted up on the Audio Trax
> 
> Way It Goes Audio - GCaudioTrax


We do!

http://www.guitarscanada.com/members/vincent.html

Edit:

This one blew me away with the quality!

http://www.gcaudiotrax.com/audios/39/enditol---monoculture.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some new AudioTrax, give them a listen


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another nice track here to give a listen.

Destination Audio - GCaudioTrax


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Couple of new tunes uploaded for your enjoyment

Home - GCaudioTrax


----------

